# Triumph & Heartbreak



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Sep 2013)

Triumph for Non Stanford in the Elite Women's event

Heartache for Jonny Brownlee, with a side-order of hassle from big brother


Seriously though, a fantastic few days of events!!!!!, with sportsmanship that I very much doubt you'd see on a f**tball field!!


Two items, on a more personal note;
*1.* one of my running club co-members will be quite disappointed with them, as he was Jonny & Alistairs PE Tutor at Bradford Grammar School.
I know he had a dig at them after the 'SuperStars' on BBC last year, when they couldn't throw a Javelin

I don't think Charlie worked there when my namesake was there, in the early 90s, between his duties for Pace Research & the GB Cyclo-Cross squad

*2.* one of my friends was down in London, competing in his age-group events
He took 21st/63 in the Aquathlon (1k swim, 5K run)
Plus, 44th/154 in the Olympic distance Triathlon (he's a Vet 50)
Overall, presuming(?) that all the age-groups went off together, or at staggered starts??, he was 439th/1103!!!!


I know it's hard work keeping up with him on the bike, even when he's not pushing hard

As for if we're at the same running events....well, I tend to see him at the start-line, wish him luck, & just speak to him afterwards........


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Sep 2013)

Just checked & Micks times were;
Swim; 11:43
Bike; 1.03:54
Run; 41:45 
Finishing in;* 2.03:50*


----------

